# Odyssey PC925 battery feedback (for Hog Island Skiff)



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

They are great batteries but I think the 925 will be a little short on amp hours (28 Ah). If you can swing it $$ wise, get two 12v LiFePO batteries and wire them in series. Lithium battery warehouse and Amped outdoors make really good lithium batteries that can be wired in series. Super light, small and lots of power. I guess you could always wire two 925's in parallel if you have the space and can handle the weight (23lbs each)


----------

